# Budget Bicycle Center



## locomotion (Dec 27, 2016)

Budget Bicycle Center
don't know the place, never heard of it until today
might be something for someone here ... never know


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2016)

Never heard of anyone picking up a bike from BBC. Prices are so spaced out and he won't deal with someone that's offering a realistic price.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 27, 2016)

It is fun to look through the collection they have, Budget Bicycle Center, even gain some knowledge, but the prices seem whacked.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's a 1957 Corvette; price slashed from $850 to $699 Only 1 left!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

I didn't start the tread to bash on him, just to share the stuff he had.
I actually bought a NOS head badge from the store yesterday, only $29 shipped!!!

just received my money back!!! go figure a system error ... lol


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2016)

locomotion said:


> I didn't start the tread to bash on him, just to share the stuff he had.
> I actually bought a NOS head badge from the store yesterday, only $29 shipped!!!



Congratulations.
Agreed. that is just 1 Sample of the listings there. Not Bashing.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

BBC


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Here is another Reduced 53% from $1899 to $899  1890's Tandem


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

BBC


----------



## momo608 (Dec 28, 2016)

Think of it this way. If someone holds out for ridiculous money and refuses to budge. Like everyone else they eventually die and the stuff will be sold off a lot cheaper, maybe at far below market values. Future deals for someone. BBC has four stores on the same street, I have no idea if someone is waiting in the wings to carry his business practices on, probably not. It's only his used old bikes that are priced out of this world, the rest of the business is effected by local competition. The business lives off of mostly college students and dumb locals that are too lazy to shop around. Seems some people will pay a premium for a used bike because they can't service it themselves.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 28, 2016)

I've bought small parts from them in the past for reasonable prices, but yeah, some of their stuff is completely off the scale.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

just received my money back!!! go figure a system error ... lol


----------



## momo608 (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> just received my money back!!! go figure a system error ... lol



I went there and bought some Huret parts from them. First store of the group I went to had to figure out which store had the parts listed online. The guy at that store went in the basement where he thought the parts were and couldn't find them. Sent me home to wait and check back. They found some of them and I bought those through the mail about a week later. Very disorganized operation.

I suggest you call them on the phone if you haven't already. They're a friendly bunch anyway.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 30, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> It is fun to look through the collection they have, Budget Bicycle Center, even gain some knowledge, but the prices seem whacked.



I'll second that. If I could get the prices he has listed on the same bikes I have I could retire.


----------

